# Dominion Fuzz - Canadian Fuzz Face Replicas



## Sabzor (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi gang!

I've been a member of the forum for a while now and it's normally my first stop for most things guitar and gear related. 

I've always loved the Fuzz Face. There is just something about the simplicity and the aesthetic that I always gravitated towards. Nothing too complicated, but a variety of tones available to those who are willing to work their guitar's volume knob. I've had lots of different fuzz boxes, and most of them in conventional form factors but I always come back to the original Fuzz Face. There is something esoteric about stomping on the big enclosure that just makes you feel more like your heroes of yesteryear and brings out your best guitar face.

With that said, along with the onset of the pandemic and the free time I found myself with at home, I decided to start making some of these replicas myself incorporating elements of the classic design that I like to see with some transistors that I found that are some of my favorites. The hobby that started as me making some pedals for myself has become a bit of an obsession and I've started making them when I can to offer up for others to use and enjoy.

I'm always hesitant to self-promote via forums but I figured this would be a good way to share what I'm doing with some players that may have similar interests. Whether you're interested in a fuzz or would just enjoy following along with my journey, I welcome everyone to follow/share my Instagram account dedicated to the venture.

Instagram user - @dominionfuzz

Here are a few that I've made recently:


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

I've been following you on Instagram and I love what I see... Great looking pedals...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Cool, nice clean work. Where are you finding the enclosures? Getting requests for/making any in smaller enclosures? Doing your own perf boards?

I haven't seen pots with the slots on them before, am I correct assuming a value adjustment, same as the top post, but maybe not connected?


----------



## Sabzor (Aug 30, 2016)

keto said:


> Cool, nice clean work. Where are you finding the enclosures? Getting requests for/making any in smaller enclosures? Doing your own perf boards?
> 
> I haven't seen pots with the slots on them before, am I correct assuming a value adjustment, same as the top post, but maybe not connected?


Thanks very much! I'm getting the enclosures sand cast off an original 66. I'm not a huge fan of the dunlop ones. These are a bit cumbersome though because I have to hand sand/drill/tap my own holes but I dig that it's a bit more oldschool.

The PCBs are sourced from PigeonFX at the moment who makes great replica boards. Maybe some day I'd try to make my own. The pots are just ones that have bushing nuts that best fit the enclosure since it is nice and thick.

I haven't had any specific requests to make smaller ones - although I could, however I'm most passionate about the original types.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Those look really good! 👍
The Omeg pots and Pigeon boards look the part, as well. What transistors are you sourcing?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

May I ask if you custom select your Ge transistors and if so what is your selection criteria?


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Sabzor said:


> Thanks very much! I'm getting the enclosures sand cast off an original 66. I'm not a huge fan of the dunlop ones. These are a bit cumbersome though because I have to hand sand/drill/tap my own holes but I dig that it's a bit more oldschool.
> 
> The PCBs are sourced from PigeonFX at the moment who makes great replica boards. Maybe some day I'd try to make my own. The pots are just ones that have bushing nuts that best fit the enclosure since it is nice and thick.
> 
> I haven't had any specific requests to make smaller ones - although I could, however I'm most passionate about the original types.


Those look amazing!
I have so many questions about your enclosure - I am interested in getting done sand cast guitar parts.
Where do you get those done?

Nathan


----------



## Sabzor (Aug 30, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> May I ask if you custom select your Ge transistors and if so what is your selection criteria?


I do hand sort/select all transistors but especially Ge. The final result depends on a bunch of factors because you can't always go on math/set values, sometimes your ears will guide you. But I'll typically start with a 70/120hfe pair with low leakage, the CVs I currently have all mostly >40ma. But I've had some sound great with 60/60 hfe pairs or 100/100, etc.

All that to say is that I only like to make Ge ones with quality transistors - I don't make them just for the sake of having Ge.


----------



## andregarcia57 (9 mo ago)

Sabzor said:


> Eu classifico/seleciono manualmente todos os transistores, mas especialmente o Ge. O resultado final depende de vários fatores, porque você nem sempre pode seguir valores matemáticos/definidos, às vezes seus ouvidos o guiarão. Mas normalmente começo com um par de 70/120hfe com baixo vazamento, os CVs que atualmente tenho todos em sua maioria > 40ma. Mas eu tive um som ótimo com pares de 60/60 hfe ou 100/100, etc.
> 
> Tudo isso para dizer é que eu só gosto de fazer Ge com transistores de qualidade - eu não os faço apenas por ter Ge.
> [/CITAR]





Sabzor said:


> I do hand sort/select all transistors but especially Ge. The final result depends on a bunch of factors because you can't always go on math/set values, sometimes your ears will guide you. But I'll typically start with a 70/120hfe pair with low leakage, the CVs I currently have all mostly >40ma. But I've had some sound great with 60/60 hfe pairs or 100/100, etc.
> 
> All that to say is that I only like to make Ge ones with quality transistors - I don't make them just for the sake of having Ge.


I'm following your work, I'm also a fan of fuzz face, I'm 48 years old and here in my city I found an old batch of bc109c, where do you buy your bc183 transistors? would you sell a round FF enclosure? strong hug


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

I've been seeing your pedals floating around this forum & online; they look absolutely fantastic and I hope to get one of your builds in the near future. I've always been a fan of big obtuse pedals, especially a fuzz; it's funny because the design is so simple and small, yet the sound can be so big that I feel like they earn the ability to be in a ridiculous sized enclosure. I currently have a Sehat Blown Face, which are also housed in sandcasted enclosures that mimic the size of an original FF, so I'd like to keep with the trend of getting big round pedals!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

How does your wife feel about Joey Landreth and Jarod Nichols playing a fuzz pedal that you built with your hands?

I swear I could build a guitar or amp and Keith Richards could show up to the house to pick it up and my girlfriend would look through the blinds and be like “who the fuck is this guy” and not even answer or wake me up lol.


----------



## Dorman (5 mo ago)

Just a bump to say that Aaron makes a deadly fuzz! I have one of the minis and it’s killer. \\m//


----------

